# Okuma Trio, Thoughts?



## sixgun86 (Sep 13, 2012)

Well I think am changing brands.. At the beginning of my short lived fishing career I caught my first couple big fish using a family owned Shimano Sienna 2500 w/ Sojourn 6'6". That year they updated both rod and reel so I went out and purchased my own 2500 and 4000 setups. After gravitating to my 2500 every trip I traded my 4k off for some work done by a friend. 

Just recently I went off shore and fella running the boat had a couple of these Trio's aboard. Great feel, good price, raving reviews of their drag system, so I think I might convert over. 

Anyone have any experience with these? or the High speed?


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Sep 13, 2012)

I have not used one but I was also looking at them. Read alot of reviews and almost all of them were positive. I would say go for it.


----------



## CodyPomeroy (Oct 7, 2012)

I have a friend who fishes a lot more than I do, and he really likes the Okumas for the $$. I haven't tried them myself though...


----------



## Butthead (Oct 11, 2012)

I currently own 16 Okuma spinning reels (maybe more that I'm forgetting  )

Number I own: model (What I use them for)
1: Inspira 10 (UL panfish)
1: STX 30 (grass fishing w/braid on windy, non-baitcaster friendly days)
6: XST 40 (2 for Trolling, 2 for catfish), 65 (2 for Saltwater)
4: Epixor 30, 30a's (M cranking, ML finesse, ML small crankbaits)
3: Avengers 15 (Perch), 55 (Big cranks), 40BF (Saltwater live bait)

All have been great reels for the money and really durable. I've never had one break and at least half of them were stored outside on my back porch for a couple years before getting a spot in the basement. The only negative part was a couple of the reels got rust on a couple of the tiny side plate screws from sitting outside, but that's only superficial. They're all still as smooth as when I first bought them and I've only had to clean and grease the one Epixor 30 that I abused with a decent amount of water exposure and a few complete submersions over 6 years of use. 

I had always been very happy with Okumas but what solidified their rep with me was using them on a well-to-do 42' rockfish charter boat in the Chesapeake a couple years ago. The captain exclusively used Okumas and he had nothing but praise for them, especially in terms of performance for price.

And let me be clear, for this frugal weekend warrior Okuma spinning reals are tough to beat. If Okuma made wide spool spinning reels I would probably exclusively use them. In terms of baitcasters though, I have a very different opinion on my preferred brand. :wink:

Back on topic to the Trio, I've never used one but I'd have to imagine it's a decent reel.


----------



## willfishforfood (Dec 23, 2012)

I have 6 trios and like them all but the high speed is the way to go


----------

